
AWS Certificate Manager Launches Private Certificate Authority - captn3m0
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/aws-certificate-manager-launches-private-certificate-authority/
======
captn3m0
Anyone else surprised by the cost? $400/mo is too much for a shared CA
infrastructure.

Does anyone know of well priced alternatives for a private CA in the market?

~~~
mwarkentin
Sounds like you get an HSM behind the scenes (rather than KMS for some reason)
so that explains the cost.

